# Single stage or turret press?



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

I am about to take the plunge into reloading. I am wondering which style of press to purchase. I am fairly familiar with machine tool operation and precision tools, so the mechanics of turret presses don't intimidate me. However my main goal is to reload for precision rifles. It seems as if some the operations lend themselves to single stage presses. Is this true?

Then there is the practical side of things. There are 2 pistol ranges with in 10 minutes of my house or work. The two rifle ranges are 50-75 minutes drive time from home meaning I've got to squeeze in 2-2.5 hours drive time just to shoot rifles. Practically these leads to far more pistol shooting than rifle. And producing large quantities of pistol ammunition seems to be what turret presses excel at.

Price is not a problem. While I'm not made of money I am a true believer of the mantra "Buy once, cry once."


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Most guys I know that load for precision rifle load on a single stage but they are only loading 20rds at a time max. Now the guys I know who shoot a lot of handguns or rounds use a progressive. So if I was going to do both I would get two presses. If you take the precision rifle out you can do it all on a 650 Dillon. You could do precision rifle on a 650 but you still have weight every charge and measure out every cartridge. Good luck.


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

So Baldy, I've just about made my mind up to go for the Dillon 650 (it was on the short list from the get go,) just for the time being I hope that I'll be able to produce rifle loads at or just above the quality of something like federal gold match ammo. My current abilities don't warrant anything much nicer. Is that a reasonable expectation?

Here's the next question. On a progressive press where does case trimming fit in. On brass I use for my 700 I assume I'll just neck size. For my ar10 I assume I'll need to full length size and case trim.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

There is a compromise available. Try a turret press. It will allow you to load pistol ammo faster than a single stage press. For your rifle ammo, you can disable (on Lee turrents anyway) the advancing mechanism to use it like a single stage press. 

Of course, if money is not a problem, then two presses will be better.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You will measure your cases. If they are to long you will have to get a case trimmer and cut them down to size. If you need any info get aholed of 2400. Great guy and he will get you going in the right direction for rifles. Just send him a PM. Good luck.


----------

